# Dick Van Dykes stove?



## john26 (Dec 5, 2019)

I was watching The Dick Van Dyke show the other night and couldn't help but wonder what kind of stove they had.  I cant remember any scenes wher they "used" it but it was alwyas in the background.  My guess is its a Jotul.


----------



## Ludlow (Dec 5, 2019)

A New Rochelle Dragon maybe? I give up.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 5, 2019)

If its a Jotul it’s a model that wasn’t sold in the states. I don’t recognize it.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like a metal box but isnt that what most stoves were back then?


----------



## Mech e (Dec 5, 2019)

It looks like a Desilu to me.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 5, 2019)

Strange legs, and no glass.  Maybe a fake stove?


----------



## john26 (Dec 5, 2019)

I googled it and found this on Facebook


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 5, 2019)

Maybe it's a fireplace?  I remember some odd fireplace type things in the early 80s, left over from the 70s.


----------



## john26 (Dec 5, 2019)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Maybe it's a fireplace?  I remember some odd fireplace type things in the early 80s, left over from the 70s.


Thanks Mystery solved looks like a Danish Tasso  By Hoff








						Mid-Century Danish Fireplace by Hoff & Windinge for Tasso, 1942
					

This wood stove was designed by architectural firm Hoff & Windinge for Tasso Denmark, circa 1942. The Fireplace has a Removable grate, Hairpin legs and is marked Tasso Denmark. This a real Modernist piece.




					www.pamono.com


----------



## Dezdan (Jun 6, 2022)

john26 said:


> Thanks Mystery solved looks like a Danish Tasso  By Hoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Hoff & Windinge has one too many legs.

Late reply, my friend found this thread looking for info on my old stoves, but in the video, that is 100% a Jotul NR.2! That also explains why the only ones in the US are located in southern California, not far from Culver Studios where the The Dick Van Dyke Show.


----------



## rwh63 (Jun 27, 2022)

ask dick!  he's still with us.


----------



## fbelec (Jun 28, 2022)

rwh63 said:


> ask dick!  he's still with us.


and in great shape. i just seen him on you tube


----------

